# Anyone have a CB radio handle?



## PoliceScannerMan (May 28, 2008)

Mines Channel Cat. Whats yours?

BTW, a CB handle is your "nick name" on the CB Radio.


----------



## scott.cr (May 28, 2008)

DUUUUDE... back in the late 80s (when I was in middle school) CB was ALL the rage in my home town. Channel 17 was the all-night party line. Handle back then was "Lost Bird," I know, it's corny.


----------



## BIGIRON (May 28, 2008)

I never got into that, but the best I ever heard was a Louisana man - the "Alligator Castrator".


----------



## NeonLights (May 28, 2008)

It has been a decade or more since I've used a CB, but me a some friends used them frequently travelling to and from music festivals when we were younger. My handle was "Papa Smurf". Don't ask


----------



## TOOCOOL (May 28, 2008)

Bout 20 years or so I was Firecat, I met my wife on the CB her handle was Lady C


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 28, 2008)

Got rid of the rig long ago, but while I had it I was *White Fang! *

...from the dog duo of White Fang and Black Tooth from the Soupy Sales Show.


----------



## Knifekulture (May 28, 2008)

I still C.B. occasionaly. I like to work skip. On my desk sets a Cobra 2000 freaked and peaked, D104 silver eagle mike, Moon raker antenna and an old palomar tube amp. But my favorite old school rig is my Browning Golden eagle MK3 with VFO... love to let people hear my eagle "scream" if you know what I mean ..."Badger" is my handle


----------



## Hitthespot (May 28, 2008)

CB Radio, whats that? I only heard of AM and FM Radio. 



Bil


----------



## Radio (May 28, 2008)

TRAM D201
TRAM D201A
BROWNING GOLDEN EAGLE MARK III
BROWNING GOLDEN EAGLE MARK IVA

They are new in boxes. All original and unmodified. I'm a collector, what can I say. Never had a CB handle but I love radios! :twothumbs


----------



## Walt175 (May 28, 2008)

You're gonna make me dust off the Tram D201A!!! I usually use the Cobra 142GTL with a silver eagle mic and a big stick on the roof.
Last time I turned the radio on, it was QUIET. Not like it used to be. Only a couple of OTW truckers.
Oh yeah, the handle was "Apache", then "Robin Hood" and my "number" was 175. That also happens to be where the 175 in my username comes from.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 29, 2008)

I had a Midland CB radio in the mid-80s. I was ~15. I had an antenna on the roof too. It was a fun hobby. I forget all the lingo, pet phrases and stuff though.

Do people still do this for kicks? My local Frys still sells base stations and mobile units, so someone out there must still be into it.

My handle was Eddie... as in...


----------



## spock (May 29, 2008)

still use cb when i travel. my handle is "scarecrow". still have my license (kqd2877) from the old days when they sold them. use a ranger 10m when at home. it can slide 30 channels out. i was amazed at how many people were on these channels(above & below 40 ch)when i first listened.


----------



## Supernam (May 29, 2008)

I've always thought of CB's as the internet chat room of the 80's.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2008)

Back in the late-1970s and early-1980s when I was more heavily "into" it, my handle was "Byte Bandit".
And in the mid-1990s when I used a handheld, my handle was "Telephony" {pronounced _"tell-uh-*FOA'*nee"_}.

And on that little handheld (40-channel, telescoping antenna with center-mounted balun), I talked with somebody in Ohio - yet it was ~2:00pm on a midsummer day in a park just north of downtown Seattle!!! I thought that atmospheric "skip" was primarily a night time phenomena until then.


----------



## karlthev (May 29, 2008)

Have a Pierce-Simpson Lion but haven't used it for years. Used to go by "Fuzzy Face"---I had and still have a beard.


Karl


----------



## Braddah_Bill (May 29, 2008)

58 Facet was the handle..... from ‘85 to ‘89

Spent many hours being a "long winded cotton-picker ratchet jaw" and even more "sandbagging on da side" off a Cobra 2000 with a Silver K Eagle D104. My Silver Eagle had the little "Dee Da Dee" (roger beep) when you let go of the key, But always loved the "Clank" from the other old time Mics from way back when.

I still have my little mobile Uniden President AX 144 (pre PC 244) but lost track of the Astatic Teardrop Mic. I ran around being a little “bare-foot mud duck” while the big boys ran with their 2000 watt liniers and 16 to 32 pill boxes but had lots of fun going down to channel 6 “The Super Bowl” and listening to them shoot skip to the mainland.

Good times no doubt caus das what we all about....Keep the shiny side up and da greasy side down...10-4 I'm outta here and I ain't coming back no more. 


BraddahBill


----------



## metlarules (May 30, 2008)

I used a Uniden 2510 with a Palomar 225. My handle was Puff 'N Stuff.


----------



## Dawg (May 30, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Got rid of the rig long ago, but while I had it I was *White Fang! *
> 
> ...from the dog duo of White Fang and Black Tooth from the Soupy Sales Show.


Holy Cow......I think I talked to you back in the day. I used to have a unit, I believe it was a Concord and a D104 mic plus a 500 watt linear amp. My D104 made avery distinctive and loud "Clack" when I keyed up. My handle was Kilo....as in Kilowatt and I always talked with a guy that went by Moby **** and another guy that went by Granatelli. There was another guy that had a pretty powerful rig in Chicago that went by the handle "Engineer" he was a Mason and had a real deep voice.


----------



## imfrogman (May 30, 2008)

Spearchucker here


----------



## geepondy (May 31, 2008)

No pigpens or rubberducks?


----------



## DonShock (Jun 1, 2008)

My dad was more into CB's than I was but I did a little in my pre-teen days. His handle was Jolly Green Giant so of course I had to be Little Green Sprout. Dad had the whole setup: base station at the house with the giant antenna on it's own mast in the middle of the yard. And of course the big old whip antenna on the back bumper for the mobile unit in the car. When I saw this thread I was surprise how much came back, I even recalled the old license number: KAEK 5857.


----------



## gumbyandpokie999 (Jun 15, 2008)

Walt175 said:


> You're gonna make me dust off the Tram D201A!!! I usually use the Cobra 142GTL with a silver eagle mic and a big stick on the roof.
> Last time I turned the radio on, it was QUIET. Not like it used to be. Only a couple of OTW truckers.
> Oh yeah, the handle was "Apache", then "Robin Hood" and my "number" was 175. That also happens to be where the 175 in my username comes from.




Yeah Walt and I used to talk on the Cb all the time ,name here is Triple 9 or Base 1 when I was in the house.I myself also used a 142 GTL and a President Jackson DX in the car,I still have it! Im gonna miss ya walt! 
Walter died of a heart attack on 6/15/08 at 3am in the morning ....he was not well...He almost finished the flashlight he was making for me.
Hats off to walt175 everybody-:mecry:

and walt ,youre mt buddy too!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've recently started to get back into CB's. Nothing has changed much in 20-years, other than there are less base stations in my area. My wife and I met over the CB over 28 years ago. I'm Flatbottom, she is Dimples. In our area, Channel 12 was the prominent local channel. Channel 10 was the next most popular. On any given weekend there would be dozens of us on our base stations until the wee hours of the morning. I still have my Dak Mark IV and linear amplifier in the attic. Just recently, I installed a mobile setup in my truck and the wife's car. They we some really fun time back then. Thanks for allowing me a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 15, 2008)

Back, when I was in high school, my buddy, who is also a CPF lurker (says he can't remember his login name or something!) used to go by "Garage Boy." He was widely known, in these parts, because he had his home brew antenna on a crank up tower, over 100 feet, I believe, and was using a 1000 watt linear amp. I don't know anything about the math, but he said the type of antenna he had, at the height he had it, enabled him to put out the equivalent of 25,000 watts. He was working as a CB technician at the time at a CB radio shop in Alhambra. To him, everybody was a "mud duck." Back then, my CB handle was The Zoneranger. I still use that name around the net.

Oh yeah, eventually the FCC made him take the tower down, saying it was too close to the power lines or something.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 15, 2008)

RIP Walter.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 15, 2008)

Starting around 1964 I went by Boomerang - a name I chose for 2 reasons. I spent a lot of time throwing a Boomerang back then as a kid and got quite good at it. And because a boomerang always comes back - meaning if Boomerang heard you he'd always come back to talk to you. Loved those Golden Eagles's - I made a setup that actually emulated the sound of one so well that a lot of people thought I was running one. By the time I was 16 I learned the Morse code and almost went for a Ham Radio license but didn't actually get one until several years later. I mostly got out of CB by the time I was 18 though and while I still have my Turner +2 microphone and some old 23 channel CB's (one new still in the box - original 5 watt version) I really didn't ever get back into it as a hobby. When cell phones started catching on and the Internet got big I figured it was history but it does seem to hang on...


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 15, 2008)

Caveman.

Got given/granted/assigned that handle on the way back from a caving trip years ago when 27 MHz was all there was in the way of CB here (before PRS on UHF came along).


----------



## cqbdude (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL...this is a funny thread...thanks for starting it..

Mine is Blue Eagle...I loved military planes when I was growing up and still does.....and my favorite was the F15 Eagle..

I still have a couple of CB radios and a Magnetic K40 antenna...

I just dont get on there anymore..I think we were on Channel 29 mostly.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 16, 2008)

geepondy said:


> No pigpens or rubberducks?



Heh... my handle was pig pen from the mid 70's to mid 80's. Was that a popular name or something?


----------



## geepondy (Jun 16, 2008)

From a famous song in the 70s you'd probably have to be 40 or so to remember,

"Pigpen, this here's the rubber duck we just ain't gonna pay no toll. So we crashed the gate, doing 98, let them truckers roll, 10-4".


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 16, 2008)

geepondy said:


> From a famous song in the 70s you'd probably have to be 40 or so to remember,
> 
> "Pigpen, this here's the rubber duck we just ain't gonna pay no toll. So we crashed the gate, doing 98, let them truckers roll, 10-4".



"Convoy"!!! THAT'S where I got my handle from!

Couldn't remember for the life of me. What a blast from the past. Thanks for the reminder, Geepondy!

10-4, good buddy. Over and out.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 16, 2008)

_

Uh, Breaker One-Nine, this here's the Rubber Duck 
You got a copy on me Pig-Pen? C'mon 

Uh, yeah 10-4 Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure 
By golly it's clean clear to Flag-Town, C'mon 

Uh, yeah, that's a big 10-4 Pig-Pen, 
Yeah, we definitely got us the front door good buddy, 
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy 

Was the dark of the moon, on the sixth of June 
In a Kenworth, pullin' logs 
Cabover Pete with a reefer on 
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs 
We 'as headin' fer bear on I-One-Oh 
'Bout a mile outta Shaky-Town 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
An' I'm about to put the hammer on down 

Cause we gotta little ol' convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta little ol' convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, breaker Pig-Pen, this here's The Duck 
Uh, you wanna back off them hogs 
10-4, 'bout five mile or so, 10-roger 
Them hogs is gittin' in-tense up here 

By the time we got into Tulsa-Town 
We had eighty-five trucks in all 
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf 
An' them bears 'as wall to wall 
Yeah them smokies 'as thick as bugs on a bumper 
They even had a bear-in-the-air 
I sez callin' all trucks, this here's The Duck 
We about to go a huntin' bear 

Cause we gotta great big convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta great big convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that Pig-Pen? 
Uh, negatory Pig-Pen, yer still too close 
Yeah, them hogs is startin' close up my sinuses 
Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten 

Well we rolled up interstate fourty-four 
Like a rocket sled on rails 
We tore up all a our swindle sheets 
An' left 'em settin' on the scales 
By the time we hit that Chi-Town 
Them bears was a gittin' smart 
They'd brought up some reinforcements 
From the Illinois National Guard 
There 'as armored cars, and tanks, and Jeeps 
An' rigs of every size 
Yeah them chicken coops 'as full a bears 
An' choppers filled the skies 
Well we shot the line, an' we went for broke 
With a thousand screamin' trucks 
And eleven long-haired friends of Jesus 
In a chartreusse microbus 

Hey Sod Buster, listen 
You wanna put that microbus in behind the suicide jockey? 
Yeah, he's haulin dynamite 
He needs all the help he can git 

Well we laid a strip fer the Jersey Shore 
An' prepared to cross the line 
I could see the bridge 'as lined with bears 
But I didn't have a doggone dime 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
We just ain't a gonna pay no toll 
So we crashed the gate doin' ninety-eight 
I sez, let them truckers roll, 10-4 

Cause we gotta mighty convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta mighty convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, 10-4 Pig-Pen, what's yer 20? 
Omaha?! 
Well they oughta know what to do with them hogs out there fer sure 
Well mercy sakes alive good buddy 
We gonna back on outta here 
So keep the bugs off yer glass 
An' the bears off yer... tail 
We gonna catch ya on the flip-flop 
This here's the Rubber Duck on the side 
We gone 
Bye, Bye... 
_


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 16, 2008)

Convoy!! :twothumbs


----------



## geepondy (Jun 16, 2008)

Any you guys ever own a 23 channel rig before they expanded to 40 channels in 1977?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 16, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Any you guys ever own a 23 channel rig before they expanded to 40 channels in 1977?



I still have an old 23-channel Realistic in the the atic.


----------



## oronocova (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a black-face Johnson Messenger that still works. It was my dad's (still has his license on the side). It only transmits on 12 channels but will receive all of 23! In the pickup I keep an Uniden PC68xl, peaked and tuned with a turner road king mic.
I grew up on Long Mountain so I got the handle "longjon", but similar to my posting style I always received more than I transmited


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 16, 2008)

The rig in my first car was a 23 channel. Trying to remember if it was Realistic or not (it was not a Cobra, that I know). It'll come back to me. It was a pretty nice unit, IIRC, with a good number of controls on it. Grandpa gave it to me (along with the car). Can anyone name some of the other popular brands at the time? Edit: Oronocova just jarred the 'ol memory for me... pretty sure it was Uniden in the car, Realistic for the base unit.

Man, this thread continues to bring out more memories the more I think about it. Assorted memories of childhood to adolescence, me and Grandpa riding around in the car with his 50/100W Linear and 8 ft whip, or in the basement using his base rig with an amplified mic, etc. Ahh, those were the days.

Also just remembered that "Convoy" was made into a fairly cheesy Kris Kristofferson movie. As a kid though, I liked the trucks, and Ali McGraw taking an outdoor shower was pretty cool too.

LOL... I have such a hankerin' all of a sudden to get on a CB.

Breaker break, this is the Pig Pen. We gettin' stepped on by SSB. How's my meter?

_I'd say about +8, +9._

Thank ya', good buddy. Roger that. You're hittin' me about the same. What's your 20?

:laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, this thread brings back memories. My handle was George Strait...I know, pretty cheesy but I was still a big fan back then.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 16, 2008)

Were the early cb radios like the earlier scanners meaning you had to buy crystals for the channels you wanted to use?



oronocova said:


> I've got a black-face Johnson Messenger that still works. It was my dad's (still has his license on the side). It only transmits on 12 channels but will receive all of 23! In the pickup I keep an Uniden PC68xl, peaked and tuned with a turner road king mic.
> I grew up on Long Mountain so I got the handle "longjon", but similar to my posting style I always received more than I transmited


----------



## Burgess (Jun 19, 2008)

Heard *Convoy* hundreds of times on the radio . . . .


But i *still* don't know:


-- What is Flag-town ? ? ?


-- What is Shaky-town ? ? ?



Thank you.

:wave:
_


----------



## Empath (Jun 19, 2008)

Flag Town is Flagstaff Arizona
Shaky Town is Los Angeles

This might help.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 19, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Any you guys ever own a 23 channel rig before they expanded to 40 channels in 1977?



Read my post above - got one brand new in the box never used. And another slightly used.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 19, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Were the early cb radios like the earlier scanners meaning you had to buy crystals for the channels you wanted to use?



Yep - one of my first CB base station radio's was a Hallicrafters with about 5 channels and you had to buy both transmit and receive crystals for each channel.


----------



## solowgregg (Jun 19, 2008)

Boogeyman


----------



## LaserFreak (Jun 26, 2008)

I had one back in the day...but only numbers because I couldn't come up with a good handle. So I just went with Southern California 380.

I've had tons of radios...first one was a Realistic TRC 482, that a tech buddy of mine got screamin...it dead keyed at 1 watt and swung to 22 watts. I used to **** off a ton of people (not intentionally...all the time anyway). Everyone always thought I had a box hooked up but when they saw that it was just your standard setup, they couldn't believe it. Needless to say after a few years (and a roger beep and connex board installed), the finals blew.

I then had a Galaxy DX something or other...the one with the analog meter. I think the finals blew on it or something. RCI 2950, Galaxy Saturn Turbo (Base), and a couple of cheapo radios.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 26, 2008)

I just replaced my Uniden Pro 520 XL with a tuned Uniden PC 68-XL in my Tacoma. I had the work done and Clay's and so far, it's working pretty well.


----------



## TKC (Jun 26, 2008)

*Yes, I am Blue Wolf.*


----------



## jrmcferren (Jul 3, 2008)

#46 Reported


----------



## Pokerstud (Jul 3, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Wow, this thread brings back memories. My handle was George Strait...I know, pretty cheesy but I was still a big fan back then.




Don't feel bad, I was the " Arizona Silver Bullet " , KVL1476, back when you needed a license to talk CB. Heck, back in the mid to late '70s, everything seems cheesy in retrospeck. Yup, elephant bell bottom pants, Coors double pop top beer cans and CB, life was good


----------

